# 335iS Coupe with 19" Snow tires ?



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

i am looking on getting some snow tires or all season tires ?
225/35/19
255/30/19


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your thread over to the correct forum for you. I'm sure Gary from The Tire Rack will be able to help you.

Tim


----------



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

Please anyone ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yehudan88 said:


> i am looking on getting some snow tires or all season tires ?
> 225/35/19
> 255/30/19


Unfortunately no all-season or winter tires are made in these sizes.

If you're looking for all season tire options you'll need to go to size 235/35R19 up front and 265/30R19 rear. For winter tires you can use 235/35R19 on all four factory 19" wheels with no problem.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for responding.
I am looking for the best snow ice rain tires. (I will put back the originals in the summer) 
I actually like wider tires like on the M3 is that recommended ?
And what's better for grip in the snow also how about run flat for snow because I don't have a spare tire...?
Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Yehudan88 said:


> Thanks for responding.
> I am looking for the best snow ice rain tires. (I will put back the originals in the summer)
> I actually like wider tires like on the M3 is that recommended ?
> And what's better for grip in the snow also how about run flat for snow because I don't have a spare tire...?
> Thanks again


In order to get runflat winter tires, you'll need to go to a 18" tire/wheel package with 225/40R18 tires. For better loose snow and slush traction, more narrow tires are slightly better.

In that size our best runflat ice and snow tire would be the Blizzak LM60 RFT.

You can view wheel and tire options here :

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

so the best option for me is BridgestoneBlizzak LM-60 RFT 225/40R18 for all tires ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

That would be the most aggressive runflat snow tire option available for you, yes.


----------



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you so much ! one more please is any discounts promotions running now ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

While we do not offer discounts, the forum does get credit for the sale when you click through my signature link and refer to "garybimmerfest" as your previous contact towards the end of the order.


----------



## Yehudan88 (Oct 18, 2010)

ok. and how about new 18" rims ? i like the original BMW rims (190 style) ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't carry BMW OE wheels, but you can view the ones we do carry at the "winter" section of our site here:

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

